# Essential Oils - frozen eggs



## CherylF (Mar 29, 2013)

Can I use oils on my chickens like we do ourselves?
Which ones and would it be on the feet or under wings.

If we decide to put the flock on Tylan we need to hold the eggs until done.
Would I be able to freeze the eggs and scramble them for the chickens to eat during the winter - or until they are gone.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't think any essential oils will help the situation you're in. Tylan will work but it does cross into the egg and you could save them and scramble it but then you are giving medication in the egg back to the chicken and they are again passing it through their system. I would just toss the eggs or feed them to a non egg producing pet-like a dog. Keep in mind though, even if you loaded your chickens with Tylan it still probably isn't nearly as much antibiotic passing through into their eggs as what goes into battery caged hen produced store bought.


----------

